# Nơi gia công cánh shaker phối gỗ



## kimtien (27/6/20)

*PHONG CÁCH NỘI THẤT NEO CLASSIC - NÉT GIAO THOA GIỮA CỔ ĐIỂN VÀ HIỆN ĐẠI*​*Trong các xu hướng thiết kế nội thất hiện nay, sự kết hợp giữa cổ điển và hiện đại khá được các gia chủ ưa chuộng do sở hữu sự sang trọng và tinh tế của cổ điển nhưng không hề cầu kỳ, mà lại có khả năng kết hợp hài hòa với phong cách hiện đại.
Phong cách Tân Cổ Điển - Neo Classic là gì?*
Tân Cổ Điển, hay Neo Classic, là sự kết hợp của kiến trúc cổ điển và hiện đại, với những thiết kế đặc trưng được lấy cảm hứng từ nghệ thuật cổ điển của Hy Lạp và La Mã. Phong trào Tân Cổ Điển được khởi xướng lần đầu bởi kiến trúc sư người Scotland, Robert Adam và những người đồng sự vào nửa cuối thế kỷ 18. Không lâu sau đó, nó đã nhanh chóng gây sức ảnh hưởng rộng rãi. Trải qua nhiều thời kỳ cải tiến và hoàn thiện, đến nay, Tân Cổ Điển đã có được chỗ đứng trong lĩnh vực thiết kế kiến trúc và được rất nhiều quốc gia trên thế giới ưa chuộng.
Trong thiết kế nội thất, phong cách Tân Cổ Điển đặc biệt chú trọng vào sự đơn giản và cân bằng. Yếu tố được chú trọng ở đây là mặt phẳng của trần, các trụ cột, tường và những đường cong tinh tế trên các món đồ nội thất. Tân Cổ Điển mang lại vẻ đẹp quý phái và sang trọng, ít cầu kỳ hơn trong việc chọn lựa đồ nội thất, trang trí, cũng như dễ phối hợp hơn với các trang thiết bị hiện đại của gia chủ.
Màu sắc theo phong cách tân cổ điển thường là màu sắc nhẹ nhàng và mờ mịn theo các tông màu kem, xám, xanh dương, vàng và xanh lục. Đồ nội thất theo phong cách tân cổ điển rất đơn giản nhưng đối xứng.
*Ứng dụng phong cách Tân Cổ Điển vào gian bếp của bạn*
Một trong những xu hướng nội thất bếp mang hơi hướng Tân Cổ Điển là cánh tủ Shaker, phong cách thiết kế gian bếp rất được ưa chuộng tại các nước Anh và Mỹ.
Tủ bếp Shaker là phong cách trang trí nội thất bếp rất được ưa chuộng trong các gian bếp hiện đại bởi kiểu dáng thanh lịch mang vẻ cổ điển nhưng không quá rườm rà, kết hợp hài hòa với kiểu bếp sạch sẽ, đơn giản và tiện dụng. Đặc trưng của phong cách tủ này là những cánh cửa tủ phẳng với khung cửa được thiết kế với tỷ lệ đối xứng và cân bằng.


Màu sắc phù hợp với tủ bếp Shaker là các màu gỗ tự nhiên hoặc tông màu trung tính như xám, trắng. Ngày nay, các nhà thiết kế còn bổ sung vào bảng màu của phong cách này nhiều màu sắc hơn, giúp đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu về sở thích của người tiêu dùng.
Ngoài sự đa dạng về màu sắc, các loại cánh tủ đi theo phong cách Shaker cũng được thiết kế với nhiều công năng khác nhau để linh hoạt đáp ứng bất kỳ nhu cầu nào. Như được kết hợp với Lacquered Laminate của An Cường.
Lacquered Laminate là sản phẩm nội thất gỗ công nghiệp chủ lực của An Cường năm 2020 với nhiều ưu điểm đáng chú ý như: khả năng chống trầy cao lên đến 6H, chống bám dấu vân tay tuyệt đối, có khả năng xử lý vết trầy dễ dàng, màu sắc theo xu hướng và có thể ứng dụng để trở thành nhiều loại giải pháp khác nhau như: nội thất gỗ công nghiệp không đường line, gia công nội thất gỗ không tay nắm, và cả gia công cánh Shaker.
Dịch vụ gia công cánh Shaker của An Cường được phát triển với tủ bếp 2 loại:
Cửa Shaker đồng màu: phần khung và lõi cùng chất liệu Lacquered Laminate và có thể gia công trên 16 mã màu Lacquered Laminate hiện có.
Cửa Shaker phối gỗ: khung màu Lacquered Laminate được phối phần lõi MFC màu vân gỗ với 3 cặp màu có sẵn tại An Cường.
Ra đời nhờ sự kết hợp của những ưu điểm từ 2 trường phái nghệ thuật khác nhau là cổ điển và hiện đại, Tân Cổ Điển có vẻ đẹp vượt thời gian mà nhiều gia chủ đều muốn sở hữu cho không gian sống của riêng mình. Qua bộ sưu tập các mã màu được thiết kế riêng cho phong cách Shaker của căn bếp, An Cường cũng muốn góp một phần vào việc mang đến một không gian sống lý tưởng cho bạn.


----------

